# what is this???



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Its a serrasalmus rhombeus. What color will it be as an adult? Who knows. Black piranha is a gross generalization.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> Its a serrasalmus rhombeus. What color will it be as an adult? Who knows. Black piranha is a gross generalization.


thanks i just dont know much about rhoms and that answer is good enough for me.i didnt think the man was lyn,i just wanted to make sure it was a rhom because i dont know jack sh*t.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

No problem man, I'd say snag them and grow them out.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> No problem man, I'd say snag them and grow them out.


arent those piranhas suppost to be alone in the tank?because i only have one tank


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep, they are a solitary fish. They will kill each other when put together.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> Yep, they are a solitary fish. They will kill each other when put together.


ok thanks im going to get one tommorow and put him in a 55g tank(and when he grows ill upgrade to bigger tanks)...i knew they where solitary fish but it threw me of when you said to grab THEM


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I only said them because Waldron is selling two, so I thought maybe you were getting both!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> I only said them because Waldron is selling two, so I thought maybe you were getting both!


ooohh okay :laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm....I'd swear that at least the second one looks like a sanchezi. I could be seeing things though.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

You're right, it is tough at this size (or any size for me most times) and that's why I'm leery to commit...a few things caught my eye though:

1) The snout isn't as pointed as I'd expect a rhom snout to be.
2) The eye size/position and spotting pattern is more what I expect out of a sanchezi.
3) The serrae on the belly seem to really stick out. Sanchezi have irregular scutes and in this pic the scutes point down rather than being in a nice straight line.
4) The tail fin doesn't appear to have a prominent terrminal band, and it seems to be more v-shaped than a typical rhom tail.
5) The dorsal fin and adipose fin are tinted red (could be the background), but I don't know if that is a distinguishing characteristic or not...I've seen it in my sanch though so that with everything else makes me think sanchezi.

I wish I could be more scientifically specific, but that's what Frank is for! Everything but #5 I remember Frank referring to as evidence for sanchezi at one time or another (although he explains it better). Hopefully I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly!


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

You're right, it is tough at this size (or any size for me most times) and that's why I'm leery to commit...a few things caught my eye though:

1) The snout isn't as pointed as I'd expect a rhom snout to be.
2) The eye size/position and spotting pattern is more what I expect out of a sanchezi.
3) The serrae on the belly seem to really stick out. Sanchezi have irregular scutes and in this pic the scutes point down rather than being in a nice straight line.
4) The tail fin doesn't appear to have a prominent terrminal band, and it seems to be more v-shaped than a typical rhom tail.
5) The dorsal fin and adipose fin are tinted red (could be the background), but I don't know if that is a distinguishing characteristic or not...I've seen it in my sanch though so that with everything else makes me think sanchezi.

I wish I could be more scientifically specific, but that's what Frank is for! Everything but #5 I remember Frank referring to as evidence for sanchezi at one time or another (although he explains it better). Hopefully I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly!
[/quote]
maybe we should get frank to look at this


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

You're right, it is tough at this size (or any size for me most times) and that's why I'm leery to commit...a few things caught my eye though:

1) The snout isn't as pointed as I'd expect a rhom snout to be.
2) The eye size/position and spotting pattern is more what I expect out of a sanchezi.
3) The serrae on the belly seem to really stick out. Sanchezi have irregular scutes and in this pic the scutes point down rather than being in a nice straight line.
4) The tail fin doesn't appear to have a prominent terrminal band, and it seems to be more v-shaped than a typical rhom tail.
5) The dorsal fin and adipose fin are tinted red (could be the background), but I don't know if that is a distinguishing characteristic or not...I've seen it in my sanch though so that with everything else makes me think sanchezi.

I wish I could be more scientifically specific, but that's what Frank is for! Everything but #5 I remember Frank referring to as evidence for sanchezi at one time or another (although he explains it better). Hopefully I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly!
[/quote]
maybe we should get frank to look at this








[/quote]

You will need to PM the pics to Frank for IDs now or post in the OPEFE science forum.

Bioteach- Very well put. Thank you.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

bud......weiser said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

You're right, it is tough at this size (or any size for me most times) and that's why I'm leery to commit...a few things caught my eye though:

1) The snout isn't as pointed as I'd expect a rhom snout to be.
2) The eye size/position and spotting pattern is more what I expect out of a sanchezi.
3) The serrae on the belly seem to really stick out. Sanchezi have irregular scutes and in this pic the scutes point down rather than being in a nice straight line.
4) The tail fin doesn't appear to have a prominent terrminal band, and it seems to be more v-shaped than a typical rhom tail.
5) The dorsal fin and adipose fin are tinted red (could be the background), but I don't know if that is a distinguishing characteristic or not...I've seen it in my sanch though so that with everything else makes me think sanchezi.

I wish I could be more scientifically specific, but that's what Frank is for! Everything but #5 I remember Frank referring to as evidence for sanchezi at one time or another (although he explains it better). Hopefully I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly!
[/quote]
maybe we should get frank to look at this








[/quote]

Wish granted!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Three words...BUY THE FISH


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> i want to buy this piranha and im wondering if its a black piranha http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151748 i dont know so can someone give me some feedback on what you think it is.thanks


It's almost impossible to properly ID juvenile serras. A lot of species look very similar at this size. There is really no way to tell until they get larger.

Bioteach - That pic is kind of dark but what features point you torwards Sanchezi?

Randy
CFB
[/quote]

You're right, it is tough at this size (or any size for me most times) and that's why I'm leery to commit...a few things caught my eye though:

1) The snout isn't as pointed as I'd expect a rhom snout to be.
2) The eye size/position and spotting pattern is more what I expect out of a sanchezi.
3) The serrae on the belly seem to really stick out. Sanchezi have irregular scutes and in this pic the scutes point down rather than being in a nice straight line.
4) The tail fin doesn't appear to have a prominent terrminal band, and it seems to be more v-shaped than a typical rhom tail.
5) The dorsal fin and adipose fin are tinted red (could be the background), but I don't know if that is a distinguishing characteristic or not...I've seen it in my sanch though so that with everything else makes me think sanchezi.

I wish I could be more scientifically specific, but that's what Frank is for! Everything but #5 I remember Frank referring to as evidence for sanchezi at one time or another (although he explains it better). Hopefully I'm interpreting what I'm seeing correctly!
[/quote]
maybe we should get frank to look at this








[/quote]

Wish granted!









View attachment 142959

[/quote]
nice,even if its a sanchezi,is it worth 50$....should i get it???and also thanks for getting frank to look at this your a great guy.you deserve a trophy..







and heres one for frank to...so he dosent get left out







p.s thank you frank


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i wasn't gonna comment before someone more experienced than myself, but the lack of the black terminal band on the tail fin made me think anything BUT a Rhom. only because i know serra's are so hard to id when really young, and i was looking to buy a Rhom, so i've looked at hundreds of picks hoping to know how to spot a rhom.and i think i've got an ok handle on it.as for "worth it" ??? that's up to you my friend. Sanchezi's are cool fish, $50 for 2 isn't bad at all with no shipping charges, (if i read that correctly)


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

leviathon13 said:


> i wasn't gonna comment before someone more experienced than myself, but the lack of the black terminal band on the tail fin made me think anything BUT a Rhom. only because i know serra's are so hard to id when really young, and i was looking to buy a Rhom, so i've looked at hundreds of picks hoping to know how to spot a rhom.and i think i've got an ok handle on it.as for "worth it" ??? that's up to you my friend. Sanchezi's are cool fish, $50 for 2 isn't bad at all with no shipping charges, (if i read that correctly)


that guy is sayn 50$ for 1


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

thats how much i payed for my purple sanch


----------

